

Flickr-like ticket server in ~100 lines of Perl (~8k tickets/s) - cosimo
https://github.com/cosimo/TicketServer

======
jzawodn
Hmm. I see "ENGINE=MyISAM" in the code. Nowadays I can't stomach using MyISAM
for anything I care about not having some sort of corruption. Given sufficient
time and scale, I've seen far too many issues with MyISAM.

It'd be great to be able to specify that in the code so the user can opt for
InnoDB (or engine of their choice). Perhaps a pull request is in my future...

~~~
cosimo
I seem to remember that the MySQL behavior this is based on will only work
with the MyISAM engine. In fact, Flickr is using MyISAM for this, IIRC.
Anyway, your changes make perfect sense, so I merged them.

Will try what happens to the test suite with InnoDB.

~~~
cosimo
Actually it works just fine ;)

------
Zimahl
I wasn't familiar with what 'Flickr tickets' were so I did a little Google-fu
and found this excellent explanation:

[http://code.flickr.com/blog/2010/02/08/ticket-servers-
distri...](http://code.flickr.com/blog/2010/02/08/ticket-servers-distributed-
unique-primary-keys-on-the-cheap/)

~~~
cosimo
I had included a link to this post in the README file.

------
marcusramberg
Very nice!

